# Wanted to show some of my artwork :)



## ArtKitten (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey guys, I wanted to share some of my works from 2019 including the latest one from few days ago, check it out and hope you like something you see! My  FA is relatively new. 








Character named Shar, an OC commission






Azora, my cat OC idea






A fluffy white dragon OC






An Iguana Dragon OC 







Pegasus concept idea






Charr from GW2 named Gron Ironclaw

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 2, 2020)

they all look great ^^ enjoy the new year~!


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 2, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> they all look great ^^ enjoy the new year~!



Thank you, and likewise!


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## zyrax (Jan 11, 2020)

very into the colors.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

ArtKitten said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to share some of my works from 2019 including the latest one from few days ago, check it out and hope you like something you see! My  FA is relatively new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the second and fourth, they are all good though.


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 11, 2020)

Ma' Tahsarr said:


> I really like the second and fourth, they are all good though.



Thanks, I get the color comments a lot, and I love expressing with color so that's a goal right there  A new painting is coming soon, will post it here too!


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 13, 2020)

Newest painting, done for Userpage of VarisArt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net of his OC snow leopard


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2020)

Omg.... *rushes to watch you on FA*


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 13, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Omg.... *rushes to watch you on FA*



Haha thank you!


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 15, 2020)

New drawing, a simpler one this time!

A colored sketch done for Userpage of Shar -- Fur Affinity [dot] net of his OC named Chief


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 23, 2020)

Newest painting, Marty the opinionated marten for Userpage of Kebi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net =)


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 3, 2020)

Legendary Pokemon Raikou


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)

@ArtKitten That design reminds me of the ice queen in the Moomins.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 3, 2020)

These are fantastic! I'm going to go over and watch you on FA right away.


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @ArtKitten That design reminds me of the ice queen in the Moomins.



Interesting! Well I'll take it as a compliment =)


----------



## shirogu5 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow! This is some amazing artwork! So much detail! Even the tiny icecrystals on the whiskers!


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 3, 2020)

shirogu5 said:


> Wow! This is some amazing artwork! So much detail! Even the tiny icecrystals on the whiskers!


Thank you very much , I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 6, 2020)

Suicune legendary Pokemon! This was also an older commission. Hope you like it!


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 6, 2020)

Your art is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it was great to look at!


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 6, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Your art is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it was great to look at!



Np, thank you for enjoying it!


----------



## shirogu5 (Feb 6, 2020)

ArtKitten said:


> Suicune legendary Pokemon! This was also an older commission. Hope you like it!


Amazing!!!


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 12, 2020)

A little creature hybrid, inspired by a weasel


----------



## ArtKitten (Feb 25, 2020)

Commission for Haku (@5zdragon) on Twitter on Twitter of his OC dragon Haku


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 25, 2020)

I love your art;w;


----------



## Zayev_Ezroni (Feb 25, 2020)

This is really good. I love the shading, keep up the great work.


----------



## ArtKitten (Mar 3, 2020)

First raffle painting done for https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nirothewolf/ thought you might enjoy this!


----------



## shirogu5 (Mar 4, 2020)

ArtKitten said:


> First raffle painting done for https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nirothewolf/ thought you might enjoy this!


Oh my gosh I love this one! <3


----------



## ArtKitten (Mar 4, 2020)

shirogu5 said:


> Oh my gosh I love this one! <3



Sank you :3


----------



## MichaelisMoshu (Mar 6, 2020)

Love the shading in your art.  You can tell a lot of love goes into your pieces.


----------



## ArtKitten (Mar 16, 2020)

Final raffle prize painting for Luho on Twitter!


----------



## shirogu5 (Mar 16, 2020)

ArtKitten said:


> Final raffle prize painting for Luho on Twitter!


Holy smokes the detail is very impressive! Nice work.


----------



## ArtKitten (Mar 17, 2020)

shirogu5 said:


> Holy smokes the detail is very impressive! Nice work.



Thank you again!


----------



## ArtKitten (Mar 25, 2020)

Lioness in the rain, did this for myself for relaxing <3


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

ArtKitten said:


> Newest painting, done for Userpage of VarisArt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net of his OC snow leopard


Handsome.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks very good, loads of detail and realistic.  

If I actually had a fursona I would probably be poking you for a commission piece


----------



## ArtKitten (Mar 26, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Looks very good, loads of detail and realistic.
> 
> If I actually had a fursona I would probably be poking you for a commission piece


Aw thank you! xD <3


----------



## ArtKitten (Apr 6, 2020)

A springtime dragon creature


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Apr 6, 2020)

Your art is fucking amazing! Keep up the good work


----------



## ArtKitten (Apr 7, 2020)

MollymawkWoods said:


> Your art is fucking amazing! Keep up the good work



Thank you and will do!


----------



## Maranda Cromwell (Apr 13, 2020)

I appreciate the lineless but still clean quality of your stuff!


----------



## ArtKitten (Apr 13, 2020)

Maranda Cromwell said:


> I appreciate the lineless but still clean quality of your stuff!



Thank you! I've recently started using more lines in my other types of artwork so I can try and figure out both


----------

